# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Sustanon Karachi Real or Fake?

## redline

Sustanon Abbott Karachi 250mg

*Click here to see the photos* 


Since the server isn't working i've uploaded the pics other where. When the server will be OK again i`ll upload the pictures here too for other to see.

Thank you.

----------


## Seajackal

Bro the batch# looks weird to me so I think it may be fake.

----------


## ajfina

they don't look right to me also.
Lot n and exp date looks weird and also the vial

----------


## ...medX...

I've recently bumped on these too, will post some pics when the server is on again... the batch is not usual and also the font, so either is something new or fake... would like to see more oppinions before I conduct my own investigation.

----------


## ...medX...

I've forgot tho mentione the shape of the amp...that is unusual too

----------


## juicy_brucy

100% fake...IMO

----------


## wuboy25

- Exp date printings look weird(is there real karachi with this type of printings?)

- Ring looks too big.

- Shape of the vial is not ususal.

IMO fake.

----------


## MichaelCC

Even I'm not big expert in the case of Karachi Sustanon , IMO it's fake too.....

----------


## farrebarre

got sustanon karachi right here and urs are fake!

----------


## SnaX

I can post pictures.

Real easy and stuff.

Here is how you guys can do it manually.

When typing a mesage for a new thread or reply, do this:

put your link to the image inside this: [IMG]***[/IMG] link in place of the astrisks... [IMG]link to image here[/IMG]

Those are his susts..
Hope this helps

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Must be fake or very good copies.

----------


## Grizzly420

I also think they are fake batch looks weird. my didint look like that at all

----------


## wuboy25

I dunno why I haven't notices before : Testosterone PROPLONATE !

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I would say that they are fakes. The ink printing is off.


wuboy25...I think it an "i"...just a blurry picture.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Those are fake, and are going around everywhere... I have now seen them on another reliable site, and it mentions them being FAKE.

----------


## juicy_brucy

fukin scammers deserve to die....
sorry about your loss...

----------


## hulk100

body of science link ,karachi sust I was reading on IP´s web site that these Karachi susta contained 219mg of Test enanthate when they analysed it but i dont know if this is true and also they have a post about this karachi sust over at bodyofscience

----------


## redline

Ok, now i see that dutchbodybuilder posted in a thread that this stuff is legit but it's a new style or smth like that (i don't know if their are from the Organon or it's a fake that containts testosterone ). 

I posted other pics (yes, it's PROPLONATE)

----------


## ajfina

at this time there is no more production of real karachi amps , short ones considered genuine but the short one we tested come up 219 mg of enanthate according to SRCS lab ID test # 505081-1 , Abbott shut down for illegal production and sales through back door , oreganon contracted out sustanon production to a local pharmacuetical company called abbott , all sales had to go through oreganon and abbott not to sell direct nore produce for any other party as per contract agreement , abbott produced and sold through back door , we think abbott may have produced at another facility to avoid oreganons QA technicians or outsourced yet to another firm .. i am searching for real short ones from older batches to make everyone happy , we used to rebottle them few years ago and they were pain to open , amps had thick neck and shatter in hand , board talk or glass shape didnt make anyone grow , content does; ,unless you want to frame the glass amp and hang it on the wall and look it to grow ,the glass goes to bin . only content remains in your body so its better to go by lab results rather than amps apearance ,lab test was 5 points , strelity ,volume , content , concentration , uniformity , GMP requirs volume has to be %15 over , thats 1.15 ml ,; passed , strelity ; bacteria count must be undetacable , passed , uniformity , all amps must filled to same level with same concentration by collecting samples in random , passed , HPLC and concentration , passed ,i have HPLC ask me .. no UG product including mine can pass GMP test specialy a 4 esther injectable .. all other brands i tested including my own products dont pass GMP , except my new orange nolva and clomid pass GMP because it happened that particular factory making them is a GMP certified factory , find nolvadex GMP license in my site .. these amps clearly not made in someones basment , its just not possible to make such quality amps UG another reason sited for these amps being fake because a dealer in russia offer them and boards Mr-know-it-all says everything from russia is fake , russian are dominant in power sports useing only fakes ! CSI countries(former USSR ) combined medal count is more than any country and you can get killed in russia if you sell fakes and happen to know that russian source and he dont deal fakes .. ,steroid .com put **** in scammer list because of same amps i have in my list which tested real , **** is the most stand up guy i know in this business , thats very unfair to honest man ,i know some of board mods may get free products from a source so they back that source or brand name they are carrying and put everyone else down ,guys just follow whats said on board like a herd of sheeps , last thing a source want to fight against boards when they weild power of media

----------


## redline

So has anyone used or tested amps like this and got results? i`m very confused right now  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  since i can't test them at a lab ... :Frown:

----------


## wuboy25

If you don't have access to a lab to have them tested don't use them.

They are fake and only god knows wha's in it... sorry for your loss bro...

----------


## hulk100

This was on body of science:

>----- Original Message ----- QUESTION 
> So basically you sell Organon amps, with GMP filled merchandise? 
> Meaning in a way you got their "permission" to make Karachi amps, 
> or? 

On Sat, 25 Jun 2005 20:05:07 -0700 ip*@*.com wrote: 
karachi factory shut down for illegal production of these amps 
i have no ability to homemake amps so we ordered from them 

no other legit karachi exists at this time beside ours 

>----- Original Message ----- QUESTION 
> Well, it's been bought from Karachi Pakistan earlier, and it 
> could be done again, if it hadn't been busted. 
> And the question is not whether or not it's "real" what's in the 
> amp, but if you sell it as Organon brandname, then it have to 
>look like it, no? 
> So what we asked, is this homemade amps, by IP Generic or Organon? 

On Sat, 25 Jun 2005 05:00:54 -0700 ip*@*.com wrote: 
no source in the world buy direct from oreganon , they dont 
sell direct , all products purchased from dealers , these amps come 
from russia and tested up to brand name standard , show one source 

buying direct from oreganon ? 

by looking at amps i cant even tell fake from real because the 
ones you told me is real tested enanthate so i consider mine 
genuine oreganon because it tested as such 

why i offer karachi when i know its nolonger produced ? i offer 
you parabolan amps that tested real even though they not 
producted in 15 years , i dont know nore its my concern they produced by 
oregan or negma , if lab says real i offer it .. 

the looks of products dont determine its real , only lab test counts 

>----- Original Message ----- QUESTION 
>So this makes thing differently. so basically you're only making Generic of the >Karachi? Or 

On Fri, 24 Jun 2005 18:08:20 -0700 ip*@*.com wrote: 
i erased are refference to oreganon in my site 

check my site now , it doesnt say oreganon at all ..you want to se the ampoule ? just order it ,its on sale too 

if not happy i buy it back and refund your money 

>----- Original Message ----- QUESTION 
> But what you need to "reveal"/explain is why you sell these with the brandname of > Organon? And how? 
> 
> It's not understandable that you tell us that Organon is busted, last year, which was > a couple of months ago, then sell Organon products. 
> 
> How does these products look like? Are they in original packaging? Are they tagged >Organon on amp? 
> Can you explain what you have done to these if anything? 

On Fri, 24 Jun 2005 16:49:30 -0700 ip*@*.com wrote: 
try; http://www.XXXXXXXX.com/Sustanone%20injections.htm 

i only gurantee it made according to the GMP 
i dont gurantee nore claim anything else 
i cant reveal where it come from 

>----- Original Message ----- QUESTION 
>Don't see the website: "You've found a missing page, or typed in a wrong URL" 
> 
> What we wonder is how you can sell Organon products, 
> without the license. Have you bought shitloads of empty vials from Organon? 
> Do you have the original packaging? We're confused. 
> Can you please explain in details what you're doing with these products etc.? 
> 
> Who is it made by? you or Organon? 

On Fri, 24 Jun 2005 16:26:17 -0700 ip*@*.com wrote: 
i have short ones with dot matrix and they tested 229 mg of testasterone enanthate according to SRCS lab test ID #505081-3 you can verift with SRCS , HPLC graff showed only one peak meaning only one ester the long ones tested good and GMP certifified so same as original: 

to view GMP certification click on : 
www.XXXXXXXXX.com/Sustanone%20injections.html let me know if you can see the link 
type adres i send you some , send to any lab and i even pay testing costs .. 

----- Original Message ----- QUESTION 
> So what are you saying? 

> You sell Organon products, without certificate from 
> Organon? 
> Don't really understand, as there's still possibilities to get Karachi Organon Pakistan products still. 
> 
> They were busted this year, not last year. 
> Do you have any pics of the amps? Do you tag'em like Organon does? 
> 
> Have you sent any of these for analysis? 

On Fri, 24 Jun 2005 12:22:27 -0700 ip*@*.com wrote: 
sustanon production stoped in pakistan last year so i produce them myself now 
_________________

----------


## ...medX...

Here are some pics of the stuff I've bumped onto, these are widely spread in region and according to story that some of the guys have allready copied here these are made buy this IP guy in Abotts factory (that is not producing for Organon anything anymore bacause of illegal production) and are filled with enanthate if I understood the story right. I just don't understand why they have changed the shape of the amp, the font and the batch look if they've produced it in former Organons factory... but who cares, these are FAKE. I've talked with few guys in a gym that have tried them and they said it didn't work for them.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Real Sustanon Pakistan

----------


## Seajackal

Nice infos bros that's why I love you guys!  :Smilie:

----------


## juicy_brucy

yep, the guy that sold these is a liar.

----------


## wuboy25

Man, the guy who sold you your stuff is an asshole.

Fake sust + fake deca (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=206090)

If he doesn't want to give your money back then kick his ass, in the name of all the guys over here that are sick and tired of those guys selling crap !

----------


## hardgainer1

> Real Sustanon Pakistan


Thanks for posting the real pics, I was getting worried that i had fakes but i can tell that the real ones have a distinct shape to the top of the amp.

----------


## anabolic1979

the tops of amps are oddly shaped and the print on the exp date is spotty not right

----------


## Canadream

Ya..I sure they don't care anymore since it was in 2005  :Smilie: 




> the tops of amps are oddly shaped and the print on the exp date is spotty not right

----------


## anabolic1979

opps lol

----------


## nilrac

LOL
He was just on a roll with the Sust subject  :Wink: .

----------


## Noles12

> LOL
> He was just on a roll with the Sust subject .


You make fun of the guy for posting on a five year old thread yet you post on his post 6 months later. 

Ironic

----------


## nilrac

Making fun?

To clarify... he commented on my Sust thread (which I appreciated). I thought he had dragged this one back up since he was on the subject. 

Easy mistake to make (by both of us). That was my point...

----------


## anabolic1979

when i posted on it i was new to the forum and didnt realize what i was doing

----------


## nilrac

Well, I've been a member a fair amount of time and still do it from time to time. Not a big deal  :Smilie: .

----------


## NEO-OEN

Shit, I can't tell its been so long. I had some Karachi's that looked like that in 2003 and they were awesome! but I heard there has been lots of the Karachi knock offs going around now.

----------

